# Does the Book of Mormon actually teach the Mormon Law of Eternal Progression?



## Dylan DeMarra (Aug 5, 2013)

-Doctrines and Covenants 18:1-5 claims the book of Mormon contains “all things written concerning the foundation of my church, my gospel, and my rock.” The doctrine of God would seem to be a foundation doctrine and vital to understanding the gospel; therefore it should be found in the Book of Mormon.


-“I told the brethren that the Book of Mormon was the most correct of any book on earth, and the keystone of our religion, and a man would get nearer to God by abiding by its precepts, than by any other book.”- Joseph Smith Jr.


There is only one God:


-3 Nephi 11:27


“And after this manner shall ye baptize in my name; for behold, verily I say unto you, that the Father, and the Son, and the Holy Ghost are one; and I am in the Father, and the Father in me, and the Father and I are one.”





-3 Nephi 11:36


“And thus will the Father bear record of me, and the Holy Ghost will bear record unto him of the Father and me; for the Father, and I, and the Holy Ghost are one.”





-2 Nephi 11:7


“For if there be no Christ there be no God; and if there be no God we are not, for there could have been no creation. But there is a God, and he is Christ, and he cometh in the fulness of his own time.”





-2 Nephi 31:21


“And now, behold, my beloved brethren, this is the away; and there is none other way nor name given under heaven whereby man can be saved in the kingdom of God. And now, behold, this is the doctrine of Christ, and the only and true doctrine of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost, which is one God, without end. Amen.”











-Mosiah 15:1-5 


“1 And now Abinadi said unto them: I would that ye should understand that God himself shall come down among the children of men, and shall redeem his people. 2 And because he dwelleth in flesh he shall be called the Son of God, and having subjected the flesh to the will of the Father, being the Father and the Son— 3 The Father, because he was conceived by the power of God; and the Son, because of the flesh; thus becoming the Father and Son— 4 And they are one God, yea, the very Eternal Father of heaven and of earth. 5 And thus the flesh becoming subject to the Spirit, or the Son to the Father, being one God, suffereth temptation, and yieldeth not to the temptation, but suffereth himself to be mocked, and scourged, and cast out, and disowned by his people.”





-Mosiah 16:15


“Teach them that redemption cometh through Christ the Lord, who is the very Eternal Father. Amen.”





-Alma 11:21-22, 28-31


“…26 And Zeezrom said unto him: Thou sayest there is a true and living God? 27 And Amulek said: Yea, there is a true and living God.28 Now Zeezrom said: Is there more than one God? 29 And he answered, No.” 





(Also Deuteronomy 6:4, Isaiah 44:6+8, 1 Timothy 43:10-11, Isaiah 45:5-6, Isaiah 45:22, Psalm 96:5, Deuteronomy 4:35, Revelation 22:13)


____________________________________________________ 


God the Father and Son have been God eternally:





-Alma 11:38-39


“38 Now Zeezrom saith again unto him: Is the Son of God the very Eternal Father? 39 And Amulek said unto him: Yea, he is the very Eternal Father of heaven and of earth, and ball things which in them are; he is the beginning and the end, the first and the last;”








-Alma 11:44


“44 Now, this restoration shall come to all, both old and young, both bond and free, both male and female, both the wicked and the righteous; and even there shall not so much as a hair of their heads be lost; but everything shall be restored to its perfect frame, as it is now, or in the body, and shall be brought and be arraigned before the bar of Christ the Son, and God the Father, and the Holy Spirit, which is one Eternal God, to be judged according to their works, whether they be good or whether they be evil.” 








-2 Nephi 26:12


“And as I spake concerning the convincing of the Jews, that Jesus is the very Christ, it must needs be that the Gentiles be convinced also that Jesus is the Christ, the Eternal God;”








____________________________________________________


God is unchanging: 





-Moroni 8:18


“For I know that God is not a partial God, neither a changeable being; but he is unchangeable from all eternity to all eternity.”






-Moroni 7:22


“For behold, God knowing all things, being from everlasting to everlasting, behold, he sent angels to minister unto the children of men, to make manifest concerning the coming of Christ; and in Christ there should come every good thing.” 











-Mormon 9:9-11


“9 For do we not read that God is the same yesterday, today, and forever, and in him there is no variableness neither shadow of changing? 10 And now, if ye have imagined up unto yourselves a god who doth vary, and in whom there is shadow of changing, then have ye imagined up unto yourselves a god who is not a God of miracles. 11 But behold, I will show unto you a God of miracles, even the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob; and it is that same God who created the heavens and the earth, and all things that in them are.”


(Psalm 90:2, Malachi3:6) 


____________________________________________________


God is a Spirit:


-Alma 31:15


“Holy, holy God; we believe that thou art God, and we believe that thou art holy, and that thou wast a spirit, and that thou art a spirit, and that thou wilt be a spirit forever”





-Alma 18:24-28


“24 And Ammon began to speak unto him with boldness, and said unto him: Believest thou that there is a God? 25 And he answered, and said unto him: I do not know what that meaneth. 26 And then Ammon said: Believest thou that there is a Great Spirit? 27 And he said, Yea. 28 And Ammon said: This is God. And Ammon said unto him again: Believest thou that this Great Spirit, who is God, created all things which are in heaven and in the earth?”





-Alma 22:9-11 


“9 And the king said: Is God that Great Spirit that brought our fathers out of the land of Jerusalem? 10 And Aaron said unto him: Yea, he is that Great Spirit, and he created all things both in heaven and in earth. Believest thou this? 11 And he said: Yea, I believe that the Great Spirit created all things, and I desire that ye should tell me concerning all these things, and I will believe thy words.”





(Gods not a man: Numbers 23:19, Hosea 11:9…Gods Spirit: John4:24, Luke 24)



Dylan DeMarra
First Baptist Church (SBC)
Defuniak Springs, Florida


----------



## earl40 (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know if the picture crossed but this is a great resource.

Kingdom of the cults. Mormonism is morphing at a rate that is hard to follow among those that say they are Mormon. The book by Walter Martin is a well documented resource that covers many cults and is invaluable.


----------

